
Announcement of LibreOffice 7.0 - theBashShell
https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2020/08/05/announcement-of-libreoffice-7-0/
======
mdaniel
As a friendly reminder, they publish torrents for their downloads, which I
would imagine could save them a lot of bandwidth costs on release day:

Linux:
[https://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/7...](https://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/7.0.0/deb/x86_64/LibreOffice_7.0.0_Linux_x86-64_deb.tar.gz.torrent)

Mac:
[https://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/7...](https://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/7.0.0/mac/x86_64/LibreOffice_7.0.0_MacOS_x86-64.dmg.torrent)

Windows:
[https://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/7...](https://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/7.0.0/win/x86_64/LibreOffice_7.0.0_Win_x64.msi.torrent)

~~~
m-p-3
Do they offer an RSS feed of new releases? I personally would set it on my
torrent server to automatically download and seed new releases automatically.

~~~
mdaniel
It doesn't appear so :-(

~~~
polygot
Here's a repo I made with RSS links to the LibreOffice torrents:
[https://github.com/alexyorke/oss_rss/tree/master/libreoffice](https://github.com/alexyorke/oss_rss/tree/master/libreoffice)

I'm looking into ways to automate updating this feed, stay tuned. If you have
more suggestions let me know and I can add another feed.

~~~
mdaniel
Now that GitHub has a CI system, you can create a scheduled workflow to run
once a week or something, and if you can package the feed discovery logic in a
docker container, then you can run it in their CI pipeline and push the
changes back to the repo

If you haven't already considered it, you can also likely push those files to
a branch named gh-pages and GH will cheerfully serve them on
[https://alexyorke.github.io/oss_rss/libreoffice/all_torrent_...](https://alexyorke.github.io/oss_rss/libreoffice/all_torrent_links.rss)
(although unlikely with the correct mime type :-( )

~~~
polygot
Very interesting. I'll have to consider this when I can get the feed discovery
process more efficient

------
wilsonfiifi
I may be in the minority but i think OnlyOffice [0][1] has a better offering
than LibreOffice. Desktop apps, Web app (self hosted) and open source.

    
    
      [0] www.onlyoffice.com
      [1] https://github.com/ONLYOFFICE/

~~~
notRobot
Clickable links:

[0] [https://www.onlyoffice.com](https://www.onlyoffice.com)

[1] [https://github.com/ONLYOFFICE/](https://github.com/ONLYOFFICE/)

~~~
gentleman11
Pleasantly surprised to see that cloudron offers setup for this. I might try
that out tonight, thanks!

------
gentleman11
Libre office is great. They need to undo their change to copy pasting in Calc
however: half the time it produces some weird floating cell now instead and is
a confusing nuisance. It’s still a great suite of software that I use
constantly

